
Neural Episodic Control - RSchaeffer
http://rylanschaeffer.github.io/content/research/neural_episodic_control/main.html
======
tom_wilde
Shout out to the author, I'm enjoying this content thankyou!

~~~
ebeal
Yeah, this is good stuff. I'd like to also mention explaining the mathmatical
symbols before stating the equations is useful since most technical papers
tend to gloss over that and it ends up just looking like gibberish to people
who don't have the academic background to understand it. This is super useful,
wish there was more content of this level out there.

